# #107 Test Results



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I had some time this afternoon so I did some testing with Alliance Sterling #107 bands. I have had these bands since the beginning of the year but the set that I tested was uncut and unused. They were not stored in the fridge.

I used the same pouch and frame for all the testing. My draw length is 32" but I struggled to get the full width bands to my anchor point. I may have been a tiny bit short on length because I couldn't stretch out my back when at anchor. These things are a beast to pull!

First I tested the #107 with full width. I pre-stretched the bands and shot about 20 balls before testing.

*5/8" x 8 1/2" *

.44 lead = 158 fps

.375 lead = 178 fps

3/8" steel = 183 fps

Next I cut the bands to 10 1/2" and tapered them from full length at one end to 3/8" at the other. The bands were set at 8 1/2".

*5/8" x 3/8" x 8 1/2" *

.44 lead = 156 fps

.375 lead = 183 fps

3/8" steel = 193 fps

Next I kept the 10 1/2" length and cut the bands to 1/2" at one end and 1/4" at the other.

*1/2" x 1/4" x 8 1/2" *

.44 lead = 144 fps

.375 lead = 167 fps

3/8" steel = 180 fps

*Final Thoughts:*


A rotary cutters works great with the 107s. I taped them to the cutting mat prior to cutting and this seemed to keep things straight.
The bands were not new and fresh but they were not used either. I'm guessing that a bit more speed could be had from fresh rubber. 
Both sets of tapered bands were nice to shoot and they allowed me to draw to anchor and stretch out my back and shoulders before releasing. The straight 5/8" bands were a struggle to draw to anchor, although I did get there. For my draw length I don't see the point of these 5/8" straight bands unless maybe I was shooting 1/2" lead.
The 5/8" x 3/8" x 8 1/2" band looks like a good cut for 3/8" steel. I would like to find out what the band life would be with this cut and ammo.


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Great Review ! Thankyou


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice review..Check with Henry in Panama....he would be the person to ask about band life for 105's & 107's

for the 3/8" steel my guess would be a couple hundred shots....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nicely done Northerner! THanks for some great data


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Jut for grins and to refresh my memory, I went out to the backyard and fired off a few rounds. With 7.5 inches of uncut 107s and .44 lead I shot about 20 rounds. Speeds ranged from 190 to 201 fps. Now, this is a well broken-in set, I have a light pouch and I really draw them out, somewhere close to 38 inches. 107s are capable of hunting power, in this case about 10.5 lb/ft, but like all rubber, your need to stretch them close to maximum.

Your numbers are closer to what folks who use an anchor point can expect.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> Jut for grins and to refresh my memory, I went out to the backyard and fired off a few rounds. With 7.5 inches of uncut 107s and .44 lead I shot about 20 rounds. Speeds ranged from 190 to 201 fps. Now, this is a well broken-in set, I have a light pouch and I really draw them out, somewhere close to 38 inches. 107s are capable of hunting power, in this case about 10.5 lb/ft, but like all rubber, your need to stretch them close to maximum.
> 
> Your numbers are closer to what folks who use an anchor point can expect.


Wow you are a powerhouse! You have a great hunting rig if you can shoot that weight accurately. There is no way I could draw 7.5" long #107s to 38". That's well over 20 lbs of draw weight. I once checked 8" at a 32" draw and got almost 18 lbs.

My testing is all done indoors at 68-70F temperatures. I pause at full draw. I would likely get a bit more power testing outdoors on a hot sunny day.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I will check the draw weight tomorrow. My set feels a lot lighter than that. 107s do tend to get easier after a few hundred shots. Maybe those resistance exercises I've been doing are paying off.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I clipped 1/2" off the pouch end of the 1/2" x 1/4" bands and tied on an ultra-light leather pouch. This little pouch is about 1/4" shorter than the one I used for the previous testing. It's also only .040" thickness leather rather than .080". I adjusted band length to 8 1/8" and speed went from the previous 180fps to 192fps with 3/8" steel. Very acceptable... but the pouch only lasted about 20 shots and then broke. I installed the heavier .080" pouch at 8 1/8" and ended up with 186fps.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Get some Kangaroo leather. I used it in all my Speed Freaks entries. It won't tear on you.


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

Henry,

That's a lot of speed from 107's with .44 lead! You sure they aren't pseudo tapered? I don't recall any of your previous tests reaching that speed with that ammo. The best I got with 107s and .44s was in the area of 180fps and that was pseudo tapered.Please don't take me wrong, I'm not saying I don't believe you. I'm just sayin that's a lot faster than I ever got with them. Amazing.


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

Wait a second. I just reread everything Henry. Are you shooting the 107s doubled?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Henry,

I was looking at the #107s that I tested and noticed that one band looks thinner than the other. I only had 3 bands left to play with so I didn't have a bunch to select from. Here are the thickness measurements:

*Band #1* --- 0.051" at pouch end; 0.060" at frame end; 0.055" in middle
*Band #2* --- 0.064" at pouch end; 0.071" at frame end; 0.070" in middle

The #107s don't seem to be very consistent in thickness. I guess they perform their purpose as an office band but for slingshot use we should be pairing up for a matched set. For more consistency it would be best to buy a 1 pound box (or more) and measure every band at several locations... and then match the band to a similar one. The thickness measurements can obviously vary by 0.010"-0.015", or maybe even more. Someone testing 0.050" thickness bands would get different numbers than someone testing 0.070" bands. Both bands could still be called #107s.

When I was test shooting the full width #107s I couldn't figure out why my shots were all going high (gangsta style). The top band was much thicker than the bottom. Maybe that was the reason.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't know, guys. It IS hot here, close to 90 F. I have gained some upper body strength, but I'm still an old coot at going on 72. Anyway, I just took two slingshots banded with 107s and shot over the Chrony with 3/8 steel.The one bandset I was using the other day I have now cut down to 6 inches pouch to frame. It still shoots .44 at 195 fps and 250 fps with the 3/8 steel. The other frame has 8 inch bands on it and hits 260 fps. Again, I draw them out to near-maximum stretch and do not hold. I'm using single 107s no taper, no doubling. I'll see if I can do a video tomorrow, it's about to start raining. Unfortunately, my fish scale is not working, so I can't pull test the bands.

BTW, the velocities I'm getting with my ear anchor are very close to the original tests, roughly 170 fps. Also bear in mind that the original tests were 3 years ago, and I've learned a bit since then.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/10254-alliance-107-rubber-band-tests/


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I made one last trip to the back yard before the rain hits, and took two other 107 banded slingshots. These two use my shoe leather "Shoot Anything" pouches, which are heavier than the pouches in the other two. Velocity shooting 3/8 steel was down to about 210 fps with both. I think it's time to compare pouches. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

Awsome Henry! Thanks for sharing


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

cant wait for my alliance sterling 107s to come in got some new bean shooters naturals to go with them


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

got mine this past week end good for marbles and shooting oval shaped gravel 5/8 to 3/4of inch size rocks plus il like that i can order and pick up at staples


----------

